# power feed?



## Coomba (Dec 28, 2017)

I have a PM450M, and I would like to add a power feed to the X axis. About the only one I can find, that I know will fit, is a AL500, PM833T. Measuring 17x13x12 this unit seems like overkill for my small mill. Also it has to be mounted in the vertical position, so this takes up even more room in my small shop. Is this size the norm?Does anyone have any knowledge of this type of application or something similar, or can steer me in another direction?


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 28, 2017)

I just use a 12 volt windscreen wiper motor with a speed control


----------



## petertha (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't see a PM405 on what I presume is Precision Mathews? current website offerings. But for reference I have a 1998-ish RF-45 mill with I suspect similar power feed installed as you are wondering about. Its a Chinese version of what was or maybe still is Align. The motor drive unit is fine but the bracket leaves something to be desired. My mounting mod with pics here.
http://www.****************.com/threads/rf-45-mill-power-feed-mount-improvement.64766/#post-538502

I wont repeat myself here but they kind of 'modify' the drive unit to lay horizontal. Trying to adapt it to a vertical hang like you see on bigger mills will require a lot more work I suspect, different gears, brackets, shims.


----------



## Coomba (Dec 28, 2017)

petertha said:


> I don't see a PM405 on what I presume is Precision Mathews? current website offerings. But for reference I have a 1998-ish RF-45 mill with I suspect similar power feed installed as you are wondering about. Its a Chinese version of what was or maybe still is Align. The motor drive unit is fine but the bracket leaves something to be desired. My mounting mod with pics here.
> http://www.****************.com/threads/rf-45-mill-power-feed-mount-improvement.64766/#post-538502
> 
> I wont repeat myself here but they kind of 'modify' the drive unit to lay horizontal. Trying to adapt it to a vertical hang like you see on bigger mills will require a lot more work I suspect, different gears, brackets, shims.


 
PM450M Very similar to this but without the power feeds
http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-833t/


----------



## petertha (Dec 28, 2017)

The motor drive unit looks the same as mine, but its hard to tell from the PM pic if it uses the casting bracket that clamps in the mill table pocket. That's where I had issues as per the link I attached.

Unless the drive is Align (or similar Taiwain) I suspect it might be like many others out there like ebay, Shars etc. 

Matt is a good guy, you would be well advised to chat him up.


----------



## Wizard69 (Dec 28, 2017)

If you are looking for a power feed id suggest either a small DC gear motor or a stepper motor.   

A small DC gear motor, such as a wiper motor can be run as a variable speed with a suitable drive.  It is just a little bit of electrical work.   

The use of a stepper motor is more involved electrically. You basically need a pulse generator to feed the drive and this can range from fairly simple electronics to microprocessor control.   In more elaborate controls you can dial in exactly what you want for feed rates.  The other advantage of going stepper is that you have a complete axis if CNC is in the future.  

In either case id go belt drive to the axis leadscrew to be able to rapidly disconnect a drive.  Sometimes the extra load can hamper manual use.  The idea is you loosen the timing belt, remove it and you then end up with basically the same feel as before.


----------



## purpleknif (Dec 29, 2017)

I hacked a 12 volt drill with an e-bay speed controller. Gobs of torque and a built in clutch to avoid damage .


----------



## Coomba (Dec 29, 2017)

Wizard69 said:


> If you are looking for a power feed id suggest either a small DC gear motor or a stepper motor.
> 
> A small DC gear motor, such as a wiper motor can be run as a variable speed with a suitable drive. It is just a little bit of electrical work.
> 
> ...


 
I just don't have the smarts to install something like that.


----------



## petertha (Dec 29, 2017)

Shars online price (discount?) for 275U. That's about as cheap as I've seen for new ones. I'm going to guess these are the same generic Chinese ones you see packaged under other names. I remember when Shars (Taiwan?) was the only provider in this size & they were closer to 400$
http://www.shars.com/products/toolholding-workholding/power-feeds

I see they are offering a nylon gear too. Not quite sure if that's standard part or a replacement option over metal. Guess it might run quieter & not require same lubrication maintenance. Mine is steel, noise is fine as long as the mesh is set proper & stays that way. I use a bearing grease.

Sorry for off topic, but I would like to see ebay speed controller for 12v drill hack. I thought most drills these days were brushless type 3p motors?


----------



## petertha (Dec 31, 2017)

Sorry I completely missed the _has to be mounted in the vertical position_
I'm not fond of my horizontal mode either but seems like the only way they package this smaller one that I can see.


----------



## mechman48 (Jan 1, 2018)

Herbiev said:


> I just use a 12 volt windscreen wiper motor with a speed control



Me too, speed controller bought off eBay quite cheaply


----------



## Coomba (Jan 4, 2018)

I may have to resort to something like that. How does it work, is there enough torque ?


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 4, 2018)

Those windscreen motors produce a lot of grunt. More than adequate for the hobby milling machines. Can be sourced from the local car yard for around $10. For speed control use something that will handle a few amps like this one
https://m.banggood.com/Wholesale-12...MI0bDbz6y_2AIVyyMrCh21VgbcEAQYAiABEgK0UPD_BwE
I also installed a DPDT switch for forward/reverse and a momentary switch for jogging.


----------



## b4dyc (Jan 4, 2018)

I did the same as mechman but used a power seat motor. Was cheaper than a wiper motor but tons of torque not sure if a video of mine will show up here? 
This video was me trying the theory out 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqIbxTVjPkA[/ame]

I have boxed it all up now and runs off an old power supply from computer.


----------



## john_reese (Jan 4, 2018)

Stefan Gotteswinter did an excellent You Tube video on his subject.


----------



## mechman48 (Jan 5, 2018)

Like you arrangement; the clutch mechanism is a novel take on the dog clutch,


----------



## Coomba (Jan 5, 2018)

b4dyc said:


> I did the same as mechman but used a power seat motor. Was cheaper than a wiper motor but tons of torque not sure if a video of mine will show up here?
> This video was me trying the theory out
> 
> 
> ...


 
could not see the video


----------



## Coomba (Jan 5, 2018)

I would invite everyone who has a homemade powder feed to post a video. That would help me, and also others to get some great ideals.


----------



## XD351 (Jan 5, 2018)

john_reese said:


> Stefan Gotteswinter did an excellent You Tube video on his subject.





He also made a quill feed unit with an arduino powered feed rate display , i made one too and will be making another for the power feed on the mill table .
The arduino code is just a modified tacho code with a few minor changes - the maths to convert the pulse count to rpm is adjusted for the amount of pulses per turn and the digitalwrite command is changed from rpm to  feed per minute  so the lcd displays the feed rate .


----------



## b4dyc (Jan 5, 2018)

Coomba said:


> could not see the video



Must be an issue at your end video shows up on this page and youtube page

(I just tried linking just the address and the video showed up in the preview as well, so not sure what is happening at your end )


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 6, 2018)

The video problem is an incompatibility between the forum software and Internet Explorer. As IE is now considered obsolete I doubt it'll be fixed anytime soon. The easiest thing to do is just use a different browser. Ultimately many more sites will experience similar problems as IE becomes more out of date.


----------



## BaronJ (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I made mine using a wiper motor quite some time ago, using a tumbler mechanism to provide a neutral, forward and reverse function.  I never got around to making a speed control since I had a variable voltage power supply that I used to test and set it up with, and also to measure the voltage and current requirements under load.

The wiper motor uses about 2 amps at 8 volts cutting 2 mm DOC with a 12 mm slot drill at about 150 mm/m

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=23130


----------



## petertha (Jan 6, 2018)

You're right Cogsy. Logged in with Chrome & the video showed up. 

I experienced similar issue on another forum except with sporadic non-display of pictures. Amazingly, after enough people complained it magically healed itself. Yet nobody upgraded to new version of IE, or latest Flash etc. So in that particular case it was forum software software issues.


----------



## mechman48 (Jan 6, 2018)

Short video of my 'X' axis power drive... pics of the drive coupling above in previous comment...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/M1dFYdO9qAc" frameborder="0" gesture="media" allow="encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

https://youtu.be/M1dFYdO9qAc

Hope the link/s work.


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 6, 2018)

mechman48 said:


> Short video of my 'X' axis power drive... pics of the drive coupling above in previous comment...
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="*https://www.youtube.com/embed/M1dFYdO9qAc*" frameborder="0" gesture="media" allow="encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...


 
Hi George,

Your second link doesn't embed the video in your post because it is the wrong type - it needs to be the type where "youtu.be" is not split with a period. 
I've highlighted your first link and if you just post that portion within a normal post it will embed just fine. In fact, if I follow your second link to YouTube, I get the address "h ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1dFYdO9qAc" which would also work perfectly within a post (notice it doesn't have the 'embed' bit in it). I should also point out that the reason it doesn't work in my post is that I've added an extra space to stop it working so you can read it.


----------



## mechman48 (Jan 7, 2018)

Al.
Thanks for the info on putting videos in post, must save it for future ref.


----------



## thegallery (Jul 16, 2018)

I have the PM45 mill. I built both x and y power feed. You can see at: http//:www.thekilmerplace.com/millpowerfeed.html


----------



## john_reese (Jul 17, 2018)

Look at MyfordBoy's you tube video.  He did it with a stepper motor and eliminated the need for a clutch.


----------

